
Show HN: Headcache, a note program featuring markdown, search, external editing - s9w
https://github.com/s9w/headcache
======
DictumMortuum
Page not found. Maybe it's a private repo?

~~~
s9w
wow.. way to sabotage my own submission :D. thanks for letting me know

